# 1st round of Clomid, negative 21 day progesterone test and very confused!!!



## Gillnian

Hi Ladies,

After TTC for 12 months+, our GP conducted tests and concluded I am not ovulating. I took my first round of Clomid days 3-7 and my usual cycle is around 27 days (although I have had two early 24 day cycles). I have regular periods with fairly regular flows which is why I was naive enough to think I had ovulated. I was tested on day 21 and my GP confirms I have not ovulated again this month. 

The confusing part and the one getting me down, is that if I was tested at day 21 which is the 7 day peak after ovulation, AF should have arrived by now ? I am CD 29 and absolutely no sign. 

The only thing I am questioning, just to try and give me some sanity, is this... if if I did actually ovulate but late, and I have read that Clomid can delay the ovulation, then my 21 day test would have not shown a significant level of progesterone?? I just feel that if the test is true then my AF would now be here as regular as it always is.

Am usually fairly accepting of the TTC farce..but this has really knocked me this month :nope: 

Would love to hear from anyone who has experienced similar.


----------



## Gillnian

bump


----------



## Garnet

Are you pregnant??


----------



## newbie74

Gillnian said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> After TTC for 12 months+, our GP conducted tests and concluded I am not ovulating. I took my first round of Clomid days 3-7 and my usual cycle is around 27 days (although I have had two early 24 day cycles). I have regular periods with fairly regular flows which is why I was naive enough to think I had ovulated. I was tested on day 21 and my GP confirms I have not ovulated again this month.
> 
> The confusing part and the one getting me down, is that if I was tested at day 21 which is the 7 day peak after ovulation, AF should have arrived by now ? I am CD 29 and absolutely no sign.
> 
> The only thing I am questioning, just to try and give me some sanity, is this... if if I did actually ovulate but late, and I have read that Clomid can delay the ovulation, then my 21 day test would have not shown a significant level of progesterone?? I just feel that if the test is true then my AF would now be here as regular as it always is.
> 
> Am usually fairly accepting of the TTC farce..but this has really knocked me this month :nope:
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone who has experienced similar.

Hi Gillnian, I was on clomid 50 mg for 4-5 months last year. Yes, clomid can (usually does) delay ov. Howvever, even if it delayed it a couple days at cd 21 the progesterone would be already elevated. PG start climbing right after ov. 
I also had blood tests at day 21 and did show ovulation happened. 
Maybe your dr needs to up your dosage to 100 mg.
You can also start temping, that will definately can confirm ovulation or the lack of it.
Good luck to you!


----------



## sarahincanada

Hi there

Clomid extended my cycle this month about 2-3 days (not sure exactly when I ovulated)...my ovulation was not much later than normal but my LP was longer. I asked my clinic and she said clomid often does that and some people on here complain of it extending even longer. It really upset me this month as my cycle is never that long, so you get the hope then its crushed :hugs:

I would think you need to be put on a higher dose if you are not ovulating. Im hopefully switching to injectables as Ive done 3 rounds of clomid and no bfp (Ive always ovulated on my own, I was on it to create more eggs per month)

good luck, hope she arrives soon :hugs:


----------



## newbie74

sarahincanada said:


> Hi there
> 
> Clomid extended my cycle this month about 2-3 days (not sure exactly when I ovulated)...my ovulation was not much later than normal but my LP was longer. I asked my clinic and she said clomid often does that and some people on here complain of it extending even longer. It really upset me this month as my cycle is never that long, so you get the hope then its crushed :hugs:
> 
> I would think you need to be put on a higher dose if you are not ovulating. Im hopefully switching to injectables as Ive done 3 rounds of clomid and no bfp (Ive always ovulated on my own, I was on it to create more eggs per month)
> 
> good luck, hope she arrives soon :hugs:

I'm sorry to hijack the thread. Sarah, we are almost the same age and I wanted to take a peek at your chart. But it's not "clickable". If its on purpose disregard my message. If its not intended then just letting you know that the link doesn't work.


----------



## 37Hopeful

Hi & yes!!! Clomid can delay ovulation. My first cycle with Clomid my CD 21 showed that I did not ovulate. My second cycle, 21 day test showed no ovulation. For some reason, I kept using OPKs & got a positive on CD 21!!!!! Blood test 7 days later confirmed ovulation. So keep testing!!! This is my 3rd cycle of Clomid- I thought I wasn't going to ovulate- but just got a positive on CD 31!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, I think Clomid tries to make your body ovulate 2-3 times each cycle. Thanks to OPKs, I never would have known that I ovulated late, and subsequently would have stopped inseminating- and would never get pregnant!! I am now CD 33 & on the 2 week wait!!


----------



## sarahincanada

newbie74 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Clomid extended my cycle this month about 2-3 days (not sure exactly when I ovulated)...my ovulation was not much later than normal but my LP was longer. I asked my clinic and she said clomid often does that and some people on here complain of it extending even longer. It really upset me this month as my cycle is never that long, so you get the hope then its crushed :hugs:
> 
> I would think you need to be put on a higher dose if you are not ovulating. Im hopefully switching to injectables as Ive done 3 rounds of clomid and no bfp (Ive always ovulated on my own, I was on it to create more eggs per month)
> 
> good luck, hope she arrives soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry to hijack the thread. Sarah, we are almost the same age and I wanted to take a peek at your chart. But it's not "clickable". If its on purpose disregard my message. If its not intended then just letting you know that the link doesn't work.Click to expand...

sorry not sure how I make it clickable but I will ask my tech wiz hubby!! heres the link
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3133c0


----------



## Gillnian

Thanks for your comments. Now entering cd32 with no sign of af and even though gp has confirmed that I have not ovulated, I am still a POAS addict and have been checking just in case it's the immaculate conception and all bfn!!! Feel like my body is stuck on pause now! My cycles vary from 24 to 27 days tops.


----------



## amommy

gillnian did you have monitoring so they know for sure when you ovulated? I really hate the CD 21 progesterone level, since not everyone ovulates on cd 14..Could be you ovulated later! 

There was a girl on here who had a neg 21 day progesterone, was told she didn't even ovulate and 2 weeks later she was pregnant!! 

Docs only try to know what they are doing, and most really have no clue!


----------

